# Sand in the coop and run



## TJsGirls

We are getting our pullets in two weeks and in preparation to our new girls (our only girls, just three, we are total newbies), we've decided on washed construction sand for the runs and maybe inside the raised coop too. I'd love to ear from anyone who has used this medium for a large or small flock. How's it working? What do you do in the wind? I'm concerned that the dust will harm the chickens. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## TJsGirls

Really? Is no one else doing this?


----------



## GenFoe

We are. But we are newbies too. I follow a blog of a lady who raises chickens and she swears by sand! My husband wanted to do deep litter. So we compromised. Sand during the summer. Switch to deep litter in the fall.


----------



## Cluckspert

Sand is an absolute great thing to raise chickens on. I use it and I have never bought grit in my life. It is an excellent use of the sand and the chickens. Love it. Sometimes dust can harm them and cause respiratory problems but sand is pretty heavy and doesn't blow in the wind too much if it is pretty large grit with lots of rocks. The fine grit, however, might be more of a problem. If you do have a problem with the sand blowing, spray it lightly with a water hose every now and then to help keep it on the ground.


----------



## TJsGirls

Good compromise! The farmer we are getting our chickens from says go with sand, as they are used to free ranging on his ranch and love being in the dirt. It doesn't get too cold here in So Cal, but we've been known to get a hail storm or two, so maybe shavings in the coop for warmth. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## GenFoe

We are in Massachusetts. Brutal winters and hot summers. I think switching them will be ideal but won't really know till we try it. From what I have read, sand is cleaner and easier. I already have the sand and my husband and father are out finishing the coop now. We won't be able to use it for probably a month still. It's 42 degrees here today! Spring doesn't want to come.


----------



## TJsGirls

Ehh. I LOVE Mass. but would die in the winter there. I've spent some time in Cambridge and as a US history buff was in heaven, but snow is nice to play in, not to live in  (says a spoiled Cali girl). It was 74 here yesterday, spring had sprung for sure.


----------



## TheLazyL

I use wood chips in the coop and sand in the run.

Chickens keep digging up the sand which in turns buries/decompose their poop. It's been 10 months and there hasn't been any need to clean the run. The coop on the other hand ...


----------



## ReTIRED

I use hay straw IN the Coop. The Run is just dirt....but when I have Sand _leftover _from other projects ( like mixing concrete ), I throw the excess sand into the Chicken Run. ( I think it is good for grit. )
-ReTIRED-


----------



## TJsGirls

Alright, and because my coop is elevated, sand may be too heavy. Straw or pine it is. I'll go down to the lumber mill and see if they have any shavings.


----------



## ReTIRED

TJsGirls said:


> Alright, and because my coop is elevated, sand may be too heavy. Straw or pine it is. I'll go down to the lumber mill and see if they have any shavings.


"LUMBER MILL" ---_*GOOD IDEA*_* !!!
( *But a "Planer Mill" would be BETTER. )

*GOOD LUCK !!! *
( I wish you _SUCCESS _in obtaining this resource FREE ! Be SURE to take along a LOT of BIG *STURDY *"Trash-Bags" in case you are SUCCESSFULL *!!! *)
 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## TJsGirls

I'd be willing to pay, not much, but something  I also have a neighbor that's a small scale cabinet maker, maybe he'd be able to help me out. I've looked for plaining mills with no luck so far. I'm afraid a lumber mill might just give me sawdust, which I don't want.


----------



## EdisNiksic

Just make sure you dont get anything with ceder in it. Ceder is very toxic to animals and i really dont know why it is even made as a bedding. Just completly useless stuff.


----------



## TJsGirls

I've heard that cedar is bad, but I also just read a thread saying that pine is toxic, now I'm not sure what to do. I'd consider straw but I have no place to store a huge bail of it without it going bad and I have just a small flock and coop. I've read that natural clay cat litter works well, but that might be just as heavy as sand, and so I'm back to that issue. How do you clean a coop with straw or shavings anyhow? Keep in mind this is a very small coop, just enough room for 3 hens to roost and that's it. I wont be turning it or using "deep litter" here. Thanks for any thoughts/help


----------



## ReTIRED

TJsGirls said:


> I've heard that cedar is bad, but I also just read a thread saying that pine is toxic, now I'm not sure what to do. I'd consider straw but I have no place to store a huge bail of it without it going bad and I have just a small flock and coop. I've read that natural clay cat litter works well, but that might be just as heavy as sand, and so I'm back to that issue. How do you clean a coop with straw or shavings anyhow? Keep in mind this is a very small coop, just enough room for 3 hens to roost and that's it. I wont be turning it or using "deep litter" here. Thanks for any thoughts/help


YOU must decide _WHAT "Internet" INFORMATION _is *GOOD *or *BAD. 
*( There's plenty of BOTH.) 
Good Luck !!

*Caveat Emptor *_and_ *Carpe Diem !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet

Why are you not using sand? It's very inexpensive, easy easy to keep clean, absorbent, non toxic and can be a source of grit. Also insulates in the cold. Why aren't you using sand?


----------



## TJsGirls

I am using sand in the run. However, because the coop is elevated, and I have a poop clean out drawer that is only 1.5" deep, I didn't think that would be enough little in the coop, and I thought sand would be too heavy for it. I'm tempted to just try it out though. However, I'll need something or the nesting boxes, and even to just fill those, I'd be unsure of what to use. Thoughts? And thanks again!


----------



## Energyvet

I have something similar in my coop and I use sand and hay in the two nest boxes. Still love my sand.


----------



## TJsGirls

^^^Really? And they are happy with just an inch or two of litter in the coop via the poop tray? That's great news. Maybe I'll give it a try and see how they do. I did find a horse place near me that sells 12 cubic ft of shavings for $9.00


----------



## Charlotte

*Sand in run*

I have a chicken coop that has a 2.5' X 5' sleeping coop and an 8'X 8' integrated run. I use pine shavings in the coop and the floor of the run is covered with a mix of sand and diatomacous (sp?) earth. Each morning when I let the girls out into their big yard, I put on an old gardening glove and pick up the poo that accumulated overnight. The coop and run stay nice and clean. I just top off the shavings as needed and throw two or three bags of sand in the run every six months or so. The hens love to take a dust bath in the run and the diatomaceous earth helps prevent external parasites.


----------



## chickenaholic

I live on the beach so I have LOADS of sand.... Is this sand right off the ground safe for me to put in my coop? My coop and run are built directly on the sand, but I've been using shavings inside my coop. Would be awesome if I could just scoop some sand in there also. Since its abundant and FREE


----------



## Apyl

chickenaholic said:


> I live on the beach so I have LOADS of sand.... Is this sand right off the ground safe for me to put in my coop? My coop and run are built directly on the sand, but I've been using shavings inside my coop. Would be awesome if I could just scoop some sand in there also. Since its abundant and FREE


I see no reason that your couldnt use that sand. Its all natural


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

I agree. Natural and free. May think about putting it in a bucket or wheelbarrel and rinsing it real good if its salty. If its fresh water sand it can do directly in.


----------



## rob

going to try sand i think. i use woodchip at mo and its difficult to keep clean.


----------



## TJsGirls

Well, my thread update would be I LOVE SAND. It's so fast and easy with a scooper that I find myself cleaning the coop more than once a day, just because I can! Love it! It's in the coop and run, pine shavings for best boxes only. $40 for a tractor scoop full at the local quarry and I've got two trash cans full left over to replace sand as needed.


----------



## Chiefbuzz

1 or 2 cents worth about sand, to bad you all weren't close I have a hill side of some of the best clean sand you ever saw and after reading this I'm going to give it a try in the Coop. Been using pine shaving not bad but lots of work, tried straw well that's what they called it more like grass or weed hey but what a mess it was Ok in the nesting boxes but on the coop's floor a big mess.

I have herd pine needles and other things Oh and there are certain wood shaving that are bad for your flocks but I don't remember which ones off hand. But as said double check the facts because not all things told on here are the real stuff! Good talk and sand is a good thing!


----------



## deltadawn68

*Sand*

Hi, I am a newby to all of this! Love all of the info. It's been so rainy here in NC, my run was a muddy mess. I decided to put sand down this week and love it. It's really helped with the odor too. I do let my girls free range during the day and they look so much cleaner when they come in and lay in the sand now.


----------



## cleanheart

TJsGirls, make sure you don't get saw dust from the mill. Saw dust will give them respiratory problems.


----------



## cleanheart

Is pine straw not a good medium to put in our hen house? We live in AL where there is PLENTY of pine trees. It would be free for the raking if its a good thing for the coop.


----------



## TJsGirls

cleanheart said:


> TJsGirls, make sure you don't get saw dust from the mill. Saw dust will give them respiratory problems.


Nope, just shavings. I've have heard that the dust is not a good idea. Thanks


----------



## GratefulGirl

Thanks for the info on this thread. I have an elevated 4 X 8 hen house on the way and will try the sand. I plan to change the chickie babies brooder floor from puppy pads & paper towels to sand this week.


----------



## deltadawn68

Just a quick update, it's been a month now and I still LOVE the sand! The flock loves digging and scratching around and that has helped to really keep the odor down!


----------



## Chicka-Js

Can I ask where everyone is getting there sand from?


----------



## GratefulGirl

Chicka-Js said:


> Can I ask where everyone is getting there sand from?


For now since I don't need alot either Lowe's or Home Depot. But when I need it for the hen house itself will get a load from the local quarry.


----------



## camel934

I don't use sand. I use wood shavings and Stall Dry. My coop almost never smells and the cleaning is minimal


----------



## deltadawn68

Chicka, any place that sells dirt/rocks/landscaping materials should also have sand piles. I just take my truck over and I think it was about $16 for a scoop!


----------



## shepherdrockfarm

ReTIRED said:


> I use hay straw IN the Coop. The Run is just dirt....but when I have Sand _leftover _from other projects ( like mixing concrete ), I throw the excess sand into the Chicken Run. ( I think it is good for grit. )
> -ReTIRED-


Don't get anything treated! Make sure to ask for untreated only


----------



## bthom

What is the name of the blog? Thanks.


----------



## TheLazyL

chickenaholic said:


> I live on the beach so I have LOADS of sand.... Is this sand right off the ground safe for me to put in my coop?...


Yes

Reply too small, need to added more so this line is to meet the minimum length posting retirements..


----------



## TheLazyL

Chicka-Js said:


> Can I ask where everyone is getting there sand from?


Local Gravel Yard. I paid $7.25 a TON (4 tons including delivery cost me $64).

Local hardware wants $5.50 per 50 pounds.


----------



## minmin1258

I don't use sand. I have used Pine Shavings since my girls were tiny. I have minimal odor in the coop and I don't think any in the run. What is the benefits of sand verses Shavings?


----------



## tbakko

I have used sand in the run, in the coop and on the poop board for about 6 moths now & I love it. My wife and I are retired & don't do much running around so we have plenty of time to take care of our girls. We clean the coop and run every day with a cat litter scoop then once every 2 weeks we mix DE in the run and coop. We can't imagine any other medium being any easier to use and the girls love taking their dust baths in it. Our coop is 4ft by 6ft and is raised about 2ft off the ground. (see attachments)


----------



## frogmama

Watching this. I'm a rookie and heard sand is the way to go. Would you need to change it out in a coop a few times a year if you are using a dropping board? Because then it dosen't seem to be much of an advantage. I've heard to make a litter scoop to get the poo out but i would think the ammonia smell would just worse and worse... ??


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Chiefbuzz

*What I have done with Sand*

First of All Howdy !

I will say what has worked for me here in New England after a long winter. We put a new batch of sand in before it started getting cold or wet after giving the Coop a good cleaning from top to bottom Kinda like Spring cleaning but just before winter. We also rake and scoop when the need arises about 2 to 3 weeks depending on the activity.

I found beside staying cleaner and keeping the smell, order down it also helps keep it warmer. But our 3 months of winter turned into 5 months with some very cold days and lots of snow. I did not put up enough sand and started running low so had to use straw which is a bit harder to clean out.

I also found that some of the snow had melted on the side wall and then refroze along with the sand which became hard and really heavy to clean and move out. Lessons learned. All in all I really like the sand and have had less trouble with it than straw, pine shaving or pine needles.

Now that is us, you need to look at what works the best for you and your birds. Please let us all know what you find out or use, this is what is good about these Threads you always learn something..


----------

